

Open Letter to the NY Post: Snowden is a Hero, Not a Traitor - tsaoutourpants
http://tsaoutofourpants.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/an-open-letter-to-the-ny-post-snowden-is-a-hero-not-a-traitor/

======
mikeocool
While I suppose I admire the effort, attempting to logic or reason with the
New York Post is kind of a waste of time. They sell newspapers but putting
sensationalist headlines with a ridiculous right leaning bias on their cover
every day.

I'm not sure their are too many people living in New York who'd consider the
Post an accurate source of 'news.' I do find reading their headline pretty
entertaining most days though.

~~~
jaydz
There's a reason the paper only goes for a quarter, not much journalism takes
place at the New York Post.

~~~
tsaoutourpants
It's sad that the front page is simply an opinion piece masquarading as news,
and a poorly formed opinion at that. Even if you don't like what he did,
there's no evidence that he's a traitor (someone who's intent was to help a
foreign power) or a spy (someone who, on behalf of another foreign power,
conducted surveillance).

------
genwin
Great post! For posterity: On #3, change "wats" to wants. On “reason these
programs were secret”, looks like unnecessary quotes.

------
Ultron
The Post is a huge joke. It's trash. But it's nice there is a response to
their poisonous rant.

